# More sharks and croaker



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

went Sunday right behind the florabama. Got some real nice big croakers, some smaller ones and minhaden we used for bait. Paddled out the smaller fish for shark bait, got this nice sized one. Also had a big skate on. Was out in my kayak first and got 2 more sharks and the biggest remora I've ever seen. Still waiting on something better.


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

nice sharks, I was wanting to get out to the beach this weekend. but I didnt make it.


----------

